# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX  HXCTeam Present HxCDongleSimple v1.00! It has never been easier to unlock HTCPhones!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *After  notice that some of you were facing some issue while using PROTOOL  Module we have decided to make the SIMPLIEST way to unlock HTC Phones! 
Check this Video and Enjoy!!   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

